# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  امكان رفع محروميت از كنكور 97

## reza0



----------


## It is POSSIBLE

به به، مث این که احکام ثانویه صادر شده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza0





شر و وره رفیق خودم 5 مهر درخواست داد اصلا بررسی نشدو جواب ندادن چ بریه رفع محرومیت
باید شخصا بری سازمان سنجش
اینترنتی طره هم خورد نمیکنن واست*

----------


## lily7

کسی که روزانه قبول شده و جای یکنفر رو گرفته ...
محرومیت رو قرار دادن تا کسی بدون سنجیدن شرایط همینجوری انتخاب رشته نکنه .

----------


## reza0

> *
> 
> شر و وره رفیق خودم 5 مهر درخواست داد اصلا بررسی نشدو جواب ندادن چ بریه رفع محرومیت
> باید شخصا بری سازمان سنجش
> اینترنتی طره هم خورد نمیکنن واست*


نميدونم درسته اين خبر يا نه
خود منم يه جا ديدم اين عكسو

----------


## reza0

دانش آموزان رشته روزانه ای که تمایل به شرکت در کنکور 97 را دارند باید از این طریق درخواست خود را ارسال نمایند
سیستم ارسال درخواست




خبر درسته

----------


## reza0

در صورتی که تمایل به جابه جایی رشته قبولی خود با اولویت های بعدی را دارید باید مراحل زیر را انجام دهید:

1- دانش آموزانی که روزانه قبول شده اند و میخواهند اولویت های بعدی خود را بروند و قطعا (نمیخواهند) سال آینده کنکور دهند

این دسته از افراد باید در دانشگاه روزانه ای که قبول شده اند ثبتنام کنند، سپس از طریق لینک فوق درخواست خود را ارسال نمایند، در صورتی که سازمان سنجش و دانشگاه مبدا و مقصد موافقت نمایند از ترم دوم دانشجو انتقال پیدا می کند و دروس ترم اول در صورتی که بالاتر از 12 باشند تطبیق می خورد. در این حالت دانش آموز از درس عقب نیفتاده است و در صورت عدم موافقت نیز دانشگاه خود را ادامه می دهد.

2- دانش آموزانی که روزانه قبول شده اند و (نمیخواهند) اولویت های بعدی خود را بروند و قطعا (میخواهند) سال آینده کنکور دهند

به این دسته از افراد توصیه می شود علاوه بر ثبت درخواست از لینک فوق به صورت حضوری به سازمان سنجش تهران مراجعه کنند تا قطعا درخواست شرکت در کنکور سال آینده را داشته باشند، این دسته از افراد ترجیحا دانشگاه روزانه ای را که قبول شده اند را ثبتنام نکنند چون هر دانشجو صرفا میتواند یک بار از دانشگاه انصراف دهد در صورتی که برای بار دوم انصراف دهد سرباز می شود.

----------


## reza9

> در صورتی که تمایل به جابه جایی رشته قبولی خود با اولویت های بعدی را دارید باید مراحل زیر را انجام دهید:
> 
> 1- دانش آموزانی که روزانه قبول شده اند و میخواهند اولویت های بعدی خود را بروند و قطعا (نمیخواهند) سال آینده کنکور دهند
> این دسته از افراد باید در دانشگاه روزانه ای که قبول شده اند ثبتنام کنند، سپس از طریق لینک فوق درخواست خود را ارسال نمایند، در صورتی که سازمان سنجش و دانشگاه مبدا و مقصد موافقت نمایند از ترم دوم دانشجو انتقال پیدا می کند و دروس ترم اول در صورتی که بالاتر از 12 باشند تطبیق می خورد. در این حالت دانش آموز از درس عقب نیفتاده است و در صورت عدم موافقت نیز دانشگاه خود را ادامه می دهد.
> 
> 2- دانش آموزانی که روزانه قبول شده اند و (نمیخواهند) اولویت های بعدی خود را بروند و قطعا (میخواهند) سال آینده کنکور دهند
> 
> به این دسته از افراد توصیه می شود علاوه بر ثبت درخواست از لینک فوق به صورت حضوری به سازمان سنجش تهران مراجعه کنند تا قطعا درخواست شرکت در کنکور سال آینده را داشته باشند، این دسته از افراد ترجیحا دانشگاه روزانه ای را که قبول شده اند را ثبتنام نکنند چون هر دانشجو صرفا میتواند یک بار از دانشگاه انصراف دهد در صورتی که برای بار دوم انصراف دهد سرباز می شود.


یعنی اگه کسی حضوری به سنجش مراجعه کنه و درخواست بده میتونه کنکور بعد روزانه قبول شه؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

من با مشاوره هیوا صحبت کردم اونا گفتن که یه همچین امکانی هست. و تا هفت مهر هم فرصت داره. ولی من دانشگاه ثبت نام کردم و خانوادم اجازه نمیدن سال بعد رو بمونم -_-

----------


## reza9

> من با مشاوره هیوا صحبت کردم اونا گفتن که یه همچین امکانی هست. و تا هفت مهر هم فرصت داره. ولی من دانشگاه ثبت نام کردم و خانوادم اجازه نمیدن سال بعد رو بمونم -_-


اگه این امکان باشه برای منی که رشته دلخواهمو قبول نشدم فرصت خوبیه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> اگه این امکان باشه برای منی که رشته دلخواهمو قبول نشدم فرصت خوبیه


یه زنگ بزن به همین هیوا کمکت میکنن چی کار کنی!

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

دوستانی که اطلاعات دارن
اگه این محرومیت لغو بشه. و من که دانشگاه ثبت نام کردم بخوام انصراف بدم. مشمول میشم آیا؟! 
امسال پشت کنکور بودم!

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

آپ!

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rouhollahbnd


دوستانی که اطلاعات دارن
اگه این محرومیت لغو بشه. و من که دانشگاه ثبت نام کردم بخوام انصراف بدم. مشمول میشم آیا؟! 
امسال پشت کنکور بودم!


چون اولین انصرافته یه سال مهلت داری اما اخرین مهلتته*

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

اپ

----------


## m.arbaghaei

از این کارشون نتیجه میشه خودشون هم میدونن فاتحه خوندن تو نتایج نهایی و دارن ماست مالی میکنن ...
قانونی که هر ساله بوده امسال بردارن بیخودی که نمیشه ...

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> *
> 
> چون اولین انصرافته یه سال مهلت داری اما اخرین مهلتته*


یعنی الآن که دانشگاه ثبت نام کردم و هنوز ترم شروع نشده میتونم انصراف بدم و یه سال معافیت دارم؟! دیگه نیازی نیست دانشگاه آزاد یا پیام نور ثبت نام کنم؟!

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rouhollahbnd


یعنی الآن که دانشگاه ثبت نام کردم و هنوز ترم شروع نشده میتونم انصراف بدم و یه سال معافیت دارم؟! دیگه نیازی نیست دانشگاه آزاد یا پیام نور ثبت نام کنم؟!


ن بابا کاری نکنی
دوباره ثبت نام کنی ک به فـنا میری 
این کارا بلا نسبت خریته بیچارت میکنه با یه ادم بلد مشورت کن همیشه*

----------


## m.arbaghaei

الان اگه توی سایت درخواست کنکور مجدد در سال 97 بزنیم قطعا قبول میکنن یا بستگی داره و باید سنجش موافقت کنه ؟؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> *
> ن بابا کاری نکنی
> دوباره ثبت نام کنی ک به فـنا میری 
> این کارا بلا نسبت خریته بیچارت میکنه با یه ادم بلد مشورت کن همیشه*


سردرگم شدم. یه اشتباهی کردم موقع انتخاب رشته جوگیر شدم گفتم هر چی آوردم میرم. حالا توش موندم. نمیتونم خودمو راضی کنم برم این رشته. از طرفی خانواده هم مخالفن که دوباره کنکور بدم. یه وضع خرابی دارم کلا -_-

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> الان اگه توی سایت درخواست کنکور مجدد در سال 97 بزنیم قطعا قبول میکنن یا بستگی داره و باید سنجش موافقت کنه ؟؟


باید سنجش موافقت کنه دیگه. قطعی نیست!

----------


## m.arbaghaei

> باید سنجش موافقت کنه دیگه. قطعی نیست!


انشالله تو قبر عذاب الیم رو تجربه کنن که انقد ما رو اذیت میکنن 
من پارسال ریاضی بودم شدم 2000 
امسال تجربی شدم 1800 با تراز 9591 
اما پزشکی و دارو و دندون تعهدی خراسان رضوی یا فیزیو مشهد نیاوردم (رشته هایی که با 2400 قبول شدن پارسال) پرستاری مشهد آوردم 


حالا به اعتراضا که رسیدگی نمیکنن
مجلس لامصب میگه اعتراض وارد نیس
سنجش هم دبه در میاره 
حالا هم که این بساطه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> انشالله تو قبر عذاب الیم رو تجربه کنن که انقد ما رو اذیت میکنن 
> من پارسال ریاضی بودم شدم 2000 
> امسال تجربی شدم 1800 با تراز 9591 
> اما پزشکی و دارو و دندون تعهدی خراسان رضوی یا فیزیو مشهد نیاوردم (رشته هایی که با 2400 قبول شدن پارسال) پرستاری مشهد آوردم 
> 
> 
> حالا به اعتراضا که رسیدگی نمیکنن
> مجلس لامصب میگه اعتراض وارد نیس
> سنجش هم دبه در میاره 
> حالا هم که این بساطه


شما قصدتون موندنه. خانوادتون مشکلی ندارن؟!

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> انشالله تو قبر عذاب الیم رو تجربه کنن که انقد ما رو اذیت میکنن 
> من پارسال ریاضی بودم شدم 2000 
> امسال تجربی شدم 1800 با تراز 9591 
> اما پزشکی و دارو و دندون تعهدی خراسان رضوی یا فیزیو مشهد نیاوردم (رشته هایی که با 2400 قبول شدن پارسال) پرستاری مشهد آوردم 
> 
> 
> حالا به اعتراضا که رسیدگی نمیکنن
> مجلس لامصب میگه اعتراض وارد نیس
> سنجش هم دبه در میاره 
> حالا هم که این بساطه


چقدر پذیرش ها بد شده امسال. منم ترسم از همینه که یه سال دیگه بمونم و وضع از این بدتر بشه. 
خانوادم هم خیلی مخالفن یک درصد هم راضی نمیشن بمونم دوباره.

----------


## heengameeh

اگه رشته های خوب و دانشگاه خوب قبول بشی و درخواست رفع محرومیت بدی احتمالا قبول نمی کنن

----------


## heengameeh

> انشالله تو قبر عذاب الیم رو تجربه کنن که انقد ما رو اذیت میکنن 
> من پارسال ریاضی بودم شدم 2000 
> امسال تجربی شدم 1800 با تراز 9591 
> اما پزشکی و دارو و دندون تعهدی خراسان رضوی یا فیزیو مشهد نیاوردم (رشته هایی که با 2400 قبول شدن پارسال) پرستاری مشهد آوردم 
> 
> 
> حالا به اعتراضا که رسیدگی نمیکنن
> مجلس لامصب میگه اعتراض وارد نیس
> سنجش هم دبه در میاره 
> حالا هم که این بساطه


وای خیلی بده که ادم اینهمه به رتبه دلخواهش نزدیک باشه اما نتونه... :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> اگه رشته های خوب و دانشگاه خوب قبول بشی و درخواست رفع محرومیت بدی احتمالا قبول نمی کنن


رشته خوب مثلا چی؟؟!! 
من علوم آزمایشگاهی قبول شدم. قبول میکنن آیا؟!! 🤔

----------


## heengameeh

علوم ازمایشگاهی رشته خوبیه...کدوم دانشگاه؟اگه میشه رتبتو بگو...فکر کنم (فکر کنم)رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰۰۰ نتونن درخواست رفع محرومیت کنن

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> علوم ازمایشگاهی رشته خوبیه...کدوم دانشگاه؟اگه میشه رتبتو بگو...فکر کنم (فکر کنم)رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰۰۰ نتونن درخواست رفع محرومیت کنن


والا من موقع انتخاب رشته جوگیر شدم. زدم. الآن دوست ندارم برم دوست دارم یه بار دیگه هم کنکور بدم ولی خانواده مخالفت میکنن. 
رتبم 8000 منطقه 2 شد!! دانشگاه بندرعباس

----------


## heengameeh

> والا من موقع انتخاب رشته جوگیر شدم. زدم. الآن دوست ندارم برم دوست دارم یه بار دیگه هم کنکور بدم ولی خانواده مخالفت میکنن. 
> رتبم 8000 منطقه 2 شد!! دانشگاه بندرعباس


احتمالش زیاده که بتونید رفع محرومیت بگیرید..
توکل به خدا...انشالله موفق باشید

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

اگه سنجش موافقت کنه. باید از دانشگاه انصراف بدم. اونوقت مشمول به سربازی نمیشم؟!! 😑

----------


## heengameeh

> اگه سنجش موافقت کنه. باید از دانشگاه انصراف بدم. اونوقت مشمول به سربازی نمیشم؟!!


سال اولی بوده که کنکور دادین؟۱ سال معافیت تحصیلی دارین دیگه

----------


## heengameeh

> سال اولی بوده که کنکور دادین؟۱ سال معافیت تحصیلی دارین دیگه


درست گفتم؟ اسمش معافیت تحصیلیه دیگه...همون که پسرا ۱ سال دیگه میتونن برای کنکور بخونن

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سال اولی بوده که کنکور دادین؟۱ سال معافیت تحصیلی دارین دیگه


نه متاسفانه. پشت کنکور بودم
من شنیدم اگه از دانشگاه انصراف بدم یه سال معافیت بهم میدن. ولی خب نمیدونم الآن که هنوز هیچی شروع نشده این یه سال معافیت رو میدن یا نه!

----------


## heengameeh

> نه متاسفانه. پشت کنکور بودم
> من شنیدم اگه از دانشگاه انصراف بدم یه سال معافیت بهم میدن. ولی خب نمیدونم الآن که هنوز هیچی شروع نشده این یه سال معافیت رو میدن یا نه!


یه راه دیگه هم اینه که یه پیام نور یا چیزی بنویسید بعد بشینید بخونید

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> یه راه دیگه هم اینه که یه پیام نور یا چیزی بنویسید بعد بشینید بخونید


خب یه مشکل دیگه هم هست اینه که اگه دوبار انصراف از دانشگاه بدی باید بری سربازی 😐
من وقت انتخاب رشته متاسفانه به این فکر نکردم. جوگیر شده بودم ولی الآن خیلی پشیمونم که چرا پیام نور نزدم تا بتونم یه سال دیگه بخونم😑

----------


## heengameeh

> خب یه مشکل دیگه هم هست اینه که اگه دوبار انصراف از دانشگاه بدی باید بری سربازی 
> من وقت انتخاب رشته متاسفانه به این فکر نکردم. جوگیر شده بودم ولی الآن خیلی پشیمونم که چرا پیام نور نزدم تا بتونم یه سال دیگه بخونم


وای چه شرایط پیچیده ای دارین...اما فکر نکنم این انصراف با اون انصراف یکی باشه...البته تا الان شرایط مشابه شمارو ندیدم.

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط هنگامه اتشی


یه راه دیگه هم اینه که یه پیام نور یا چیزی بنویسید بعد بشینید بخونید


این کار یعنی از چاله بیاد بیرون بعد خودشو تو اقیانوس غرق کنه اطلاعات اشتباه ندید





 نوشته اصلی توسط Rouhollahbnd


نه متاسفانه. پشت کنکور بودم
من شنیدم اگه از دانشگاه انصراف بدم یه سال معافیت بهم میدن. ولی خب نمیدونم الآن که هنوز هیچی شروع نشده این یه سال معافیت رو میدن یا نه!


برگه معافبت بردی+10؟
اگه بردی و معافیت گرفتی انصراف بدی ی سال مهلت میدن
اگر نبردی پیام نور ثبت نام کن و کنکور بده*

----------


## mina_77

روزانه که اصلاااا نمیشه 
اما میتونن کنکور بدن برای رشته های تاپ دانشگاه آزاد 
اینم راه جبران

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> *
> این کار یعنی از چاله بیاد بیرون بعد خودشو تو اقیانوس غرق کنه اطلاعات اشتباه ندید
> 
> برگه معافبت بردی+10؟
> اگه بردی و معافیت گرفتی انصراف بدی ی سال مهلت میدن
> اگر نبردی پیام نور ثبت نام کن و کنکور بده*


آره پلیس به اضافه ده بردم. دوتا برگه بهم دادن که یکی پیش خودمه یکی هم به دانشگاه تحویل دادم

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rouhollahbnd


آره پلیس به اضافه ده بردم. دوتا برگه بهم دادن که یکی پیش خودمه یکی هم به دانشگاه تحویل دادم


خب پس معافیت رو بهت دادن
انصراف بدی دقیق ی سال مهلت داری
نگران هم نباش حرفم کامل درسته*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> روزانه که اصلاااا نمیشه 
> اما میتونن کنکور بدن برای رشته های تاپ دانشگاه آزاد 
> اینم راه جبران


خب ما هم در مورد این امکانی که توی سایت سنجش هست داریم صحبت میکنیم که اگه موافقت کنه میشه سال بعد روزانه هم انتخاب رشته کرد

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> *
> 
> خب پس معافیت رو بهت دادن
> انصراف بدی دقیق ی سال مهلت داری
> نگران هم نباش حرفم کامل درسته*


آقا دمت گرم دلگرمم کردی
پس فقط الآن تنها مشکل اینجایت که سازمان سنجش قبول میکنه یا نه؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rouhollahbnd


آقا دمت گرم دلگرمم کردی
پس فقط الآن تنها مشکل اینجایت که سازمان سنجش قبول میکنه یا نه؟


بله
فقط قبل این نباید انصرافی داده باشی*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> *
> 
> بله
> فقط قبل این نباید انصرافی داده باشی*


هنوز انصراف ندادم. حتی برای رفع محرومیت هم اقدام نکردم. باید اول با خانواده صحبت کنم چون خیلی مخالفن

----------


## m.arbaghaei

> شما قصدتون موندنه. خانوادتون مشکلی ندارن؟!


من خانوادم میگن پرستاری رو برو ولی اگه بگم وامیستم مشکلی ندارن 

از سمت دیگه حال یکسال دوباره زیست خوندن و ... رو ندارم 

من محیط بیمارستانی رو دوست دارم که با پرستاری میشه رسید
غریزه کمک به مردم هم با پرستاری ارضا میشه ...

----------


## m.arbaghaei

مشکل من اینه راحت حق امثال منو میخورن و هیجکس حرفش به هیچ کجا نمیرسه 

واس اینه ناراحتم هم به خاطر خودم هم به خاطر  دوستام

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> من خانوادم میگن پرستاری رو برو ولی اگه بگم وامیستم مشکلی ندارن 
> 
> از سمت دیگه حال یکسال دوباره زیست خوندن و ... رو ندارم 
> 
> من محیط بیمارستانی رو دوست دارم که با پرستاری میشه رسید
> غریزه کمک به مردم هم با پرستاری ارضا میشه ...


خوش به حالت.

----------


## m.arbaghaei

> خوش به حالت.


شما مشکلتون چیه؟
کجا قبول شدین؟
رتبتون چنده ؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> شما مشکلتون چیه؟
> کجا قبول شدین؟
> رتبتون چنده ؟


من علوم آزمایشگاهی بندرعباس (شهر خودم) 
رتبم 8000 منطقه دو
ولی خب دوست ندارم برم. میخواستم یه بار دیگه هم شانسمو امتحان کنم

----------


## arisa

چه جالب...خوبه ... چون ممکنه کسایی باشن که پشیمون شده باشن ...

----------


## m.arbaghaei

> من علوم آزمایشگاهی بندرعباس (شهر خودم) 
> رتبم 8000 منطقه دو
> ولی خب دوست ندارم برم. میخواستم یه بار دیگه هم شانسمو امتحان کنم


متاسفم واسه نظام که هیچی سر جاش نیس 

دوست دوستم تعریف میکرد تو آلمان خیلی کم میرن دانشگاه چون وضع کار بیرون بهتره (اما ایران نمیدونی کجاش بهتره نظام آموزشی جوریه که نمیتونی توی 12 سال عین آدم خودتو بشناسی )
یا یکی از معلمامون که اعزام شده بود امارات واسه تدریس و برگشته بود میگفت یکی از بچه های باباش با آپاراتی میلیاردر شده بود (اما ایران ... )

حیف که تاسف من فایده ای نداره 

فقط همه باید بگیم (( اللهم عجل لولیک الفرج)) تا درست شه

----------


## darmande

سلام تورو خدا یکی جواب بده به من این یعنی چی. من توی کارنامم اینو نوشته (نظر به اينكه شما از سال 1363 به بعد دوبار در دوره‌هاي روزانه آزمون‌هاي سراسري دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش‌عالي كشور پذيرفته شده ايد، برابر ضوابط مجاز به شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1396 نبوديد)به همین خاطر هیج جا قبول نشدم یعنی اصلا انتخاب رشته من بررسی نشده.توضیح اینکه من یه بار سال 85 مهندسی قبول شدم رفتم لیسانس گرفتم سال 94 دندان بابل قبول شدم به خاطر سربازی ثبت نامم نکردند رفتم سربازی. قاعدتا من فقط 95 رو محروم بودم دیگه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سلام تورو خدا یکی جواب بده به من این یعنی چی. من توی کارنامم اینو نوشته (نظر به اينكه شما از سال 1363 به بعد دوبار در دوره‌هاي روزانه آزمون‌هاي سراسري دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش‌عالي كشور پذيرفته شده ايد، برابر ضوابط مجاز به شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1396 نبوديد)به همین خاطر هیج جا قبول نشدم یعنی اصلا انتخاب رشته من بررسی نشده.توضیح اینکه من یه بار سال 85 مهندسی قبول شدم رفتم لیسانس گرفتم سال 94 دندان بابل قبول شدم به خاطر سربازی ثبت نامم نکردند رفتم سربازی. قاعدتا من فقط 95 رو محروم بودم دیگه


فک کنم روزانه نمیتونین برین ولی بقیه دوره ها میتونید

----------


## darmande

داداش من اصلا 94 دانشگاه نرفتم  چه جور منو 2سال محروم کردن 95 و96 . معمولا یک سال محروم میکنن

----------


## lily7

دو بار قبولی در سراسری برای روزانه برای هر شخص در نظر گرفته شده . تازه  اینم با اعتراضات مختلف بوده ... شما یکبار در سال 85 درس خوندین و از  حقتون استفاده کردین . یکبار سال 94 و احتمالا گفتن این شخص یه ظرفیت رو پر  کرده ... حالا اینکه شما ثبت نام رو انجام دادین یا به هر دلیلی  اجازه  ثبت نام به شما داده نشده تغییری در مسئله ایجاد نمیکنه براشون .
یه سر برو سازمان سنجش براشون توضیح بده .
البته شما همچنان میتونید در دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کنید ولی به نظرم یه سر برو سازمان سنجش و بپرس .

----------


## lily7

> داداش من اصلا 94 دانشگاه نرفتم  چه جور منو 2سال محروم کردن 95 و96 . معمولا یک سال محروم میکنن


احتمالا در نظر گرفتن که شما قبول شدی و نرفتی و اینکه شما اجازه ثبت نام نداشتی رو در نظر نگرفتن . چون همون سال یه صندلی توی اون دانشگاه خالی موند و یکی دیگه میتونست ازش استفاده کنه .
اگه حوصله پیگیری رو داری یه سر برو سازمان سنجش ... ارزشش رو داره .

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط m.arbaghaei


متاسفم واسه نظام که هیچی سر جاش نیس 

دوست دوستم تعریف میکرد تو آلمان خیلی کم میرن دانشگاه چون وضع کار بیرون بهتره (اما ایران نمیدونی کجاش بهتره نظام آموزشی جوریه که نمیتونی توی 12 سال عین آدم خودتو بشناسی )
یا یکی از معلمامون که اعزام شده بود امارات واسه تدریس و برگشته بود میگفت یکی از بچه های باباش با آپاراتی میلیاردر شده بود (اما ایران ... )

حیف که تاسف من فایده ای نداره 

فقط همه باید بگیم (( اللهم عجل لولیک الفرج)) تا درست شه


دقیقا....

کمتر کسی مقطع ارشد و دکتری میخونه..چون با لیسانس هم کار پیدا میکنن.....حتی 60درصد تو اروپا با دیپلم میرن سر کار..مث اینجا چشم هم چشمی حسادت تحقیر و تخریب نیست....مقایسه رشته نیست....طرف پزشکی دیگه تمام و...*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

Up

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

من واقعا گیج شدم. من الآن دانشگاه ثبت نام کردم و همه کارهاشو انجام دادم. ولی توی چندتا سایت خوندم اگه قبل از ترم سه انصراف بدم نمیتونم سال بعد روزانه برم. از یه طرف هم این امکان لغو محرومیت توی سایت سنجش هست! الآن من نمیدونم اینو بزنم محرومیتم لغو بشه بعدش از دانشگاه انصراف بدم میتونم سال بعد روزانه شرکت کنم یا نه؟! میترسم انصراف بدم همین چیزی رو هم که قبول بشم از دست بدم

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام تورو خدا یکی جواب بده به من این یعنی چی. من توی کارنامم اینو نوشته (نظر به اينكه شما از سال 1363 به بعد دوبار در دوره‌هاي روزانه آزمون‌هاي سراسري دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش‌عالي كشور پذيرفته شده ايد، برابر ضوابط مجاز به شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1396 نبوديد)به همین خاطر هیج جا قبول نشدم یعنی اصلا انتخاب رشته من بررسی نشده.توضیح اینکه من یه بار سال 85 مهندسی قبول شدم رفتم لیسانس گرفتم سال 94 دندان بابل قبول شدم به خاطر سربازی ثبت نامم نکردند رفتم سربازی. قاعدتا من فقط 95 رو محروم بودم دیگه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

الآن اگه توی سایت درخواست بدم. شانسی دارم؟!

----------


## lily7

> *
> 
> دقیقا....
> 
> کمتر کسی مقطع ارشد و دکتری میخونه..چون با لیسانس هم کار پیدا میکنن.....حتی 60درصد تو اروپا با دیپلم میرن سر کار..مث اینجا چشم هم چشمی حسادت تحقیر و تخریب نیست....مقایسه رشته نیست....طرف پزشکی دیگه تمام و...*


حالا اینجا لیسانس که بگیری استادات میگن حتما برو ارشد ! بعدش هم میگن برو دکترا ! بعد میبینی رشته ای که بازار کار نداره لیسانسش با دکتراش فرقی نداره !
چشم و همچشمی هم وضع بدی ایجاد کرده .

----------


## amirhossein78

> احتمالا در نظر گرفتن که شما قبول شدی و نرفتی و اینکه شما اجازه ثبت نام نداشتی رو در نظر نگرفتن . چون همون سال یه صندلی توی اون دانشگاه خالی موند و یکی دیگه میتونست ازش استفاده کنه .
> اگه حوصله پیگیری رو داری یه سر برو سازمان سنجش ... ارزشش رو داره .


ببخشید زمان تکمیل ظرفیت کی هستش؟ یعنی دفترچش کی میاد ؟؟ امکان داره امسال هم مثل سال پیش واسه دامپزشکی تکمیل ظرفیت سراسری زیاد بیاد؟؟

----------


## lily7

> ببخشید زمان تکمیل ظرفیت کی هستش؟ یعنی دفترچش کی میاد ؟؟ امکان داره امسال هم مثل سال پیش واسه دامپزشکی تکمیل ظرفیت سراسری زیاد بیاد؟؟


سلام
من اطلاعی ندارم ولی به محض اعلام خبر همین سایت خبرش رو اعلام میکنه .
من اطلاعی ندارم .

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

یکی بیاد به داد من برسه!! دوباره میگم شرایطمو:
من یه رشته روزانه قبول بشم و ثبت نام اینترنتی رو هم انجام دادم و معافیت تحصیلی هم گرفتم. 
الآن اگه من از سایت سنجش درخواست لغو محرومیت سال بعد بدم و موافقت بشه. باید از دانشگاه انصراف بدم. حالا سوال من اینجاست که یا یک سال معافیت شامل من میشه یا نه؟؟!!! 
اگه نشه باید برم آزاد یا پیام نور و اگه از اونجا هم انصراف بدم میشه دوتا انصراف از دانشگاه و دیگه نمیتونم کنکور بدم :/
خاک بر سرم اشتباه کردم و انتخاب رشته کردم. نباید این کارو میکردم -_-

----------


## darmande

> 


هیچ راهی نیست محرومیتم لغو بشه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> هیچ راهی نیست محرومیتم لغو بشه


الآن دیگه نه! شاید حضوری بشه البته شاید!

----------


## darmande

> الآن دیگه نه! شاید حضوری بشه البته شاید!


یعنی چی حضوری یعنی برم سنجش

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> یعنی چی حضوری یعنی برم سنجش


یعنی حضوری برو سازمان سنجش!!

----------


## ZAPATA

> هیچ راهی نیست محرومیتم لغو بشه


دیگه مستقیم برو سازمان سنجش شاید یه راهی باشه ان شاء الله  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## benjamin.goliza

سلام دوستان ببخشید اگه کسی از اسمش نیمه متمرکزا مثلا برا خودم که کاردانی فوریت های پزشکی اومده دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اگه نرم منم محروم میشم خواهشا اگه کسی اطلاع دقیق داره بگه

----------


## zfm

سلام دوستان.واقعا نمیدونم چی بگم .یعنی واقعا ادم تو این کشور اگه بخواد تلاش کنه و عین ادم درس بخونه باید بره بمیره بجاش....من سال ۹۶ اولین کنکورم بود و رتبه ۲۲۳ منطقه یک شدم.با زور و اصرار شدییییید خانواده حقوق رو زدم در حالیکه اصلااا نمیخواستم و از بد حادثه حقوق الزهرا قبول شدم .از ۳ مهر ماه شروع کردم دنبال کارای انتقالی .پنج بار حضوری رفتم سازمان سنجش فرم پر کردم که بتونم از حقوق الزهرا به ادبیات تهران که تو اولویتای پایبنم بود انتقالی بگیرم ولیییی اصلا توجه نکردن و گفتن شما اشتباهی تو انتخاب رشتت نبوده.خلاصه از دانشگاه مقصد و مبدا پیگیری کردم.هزار بار رفتم اومدم .دانشگاه تهران موافقت کرد اما دانشگاه خودمون میگه باید یک سال اینجا بخونی و صوابط اینه و ....در حالیکه الان زندگی برام جهنم شده .چند بار غیبت کردم.اصلا دیگه نمیتونم تحمل کنم.انقد داغون شدم.حدودا ده روز هم هست که دیگه با میل و تصمیم خودم تصمیم گرفتم مجوز کنکور ۹۷ بگیرم چون همون موقع که بر انتقالی رفتم سنجش بهم گفتن این راه هم هست اگه انتقالیت نشد.هم اینترنتی درخواست رفع محرومیت دادم.هم هفته پیش رفتم فرم پر کردم حضوری.مسعولش میگه پنجا پنجاهه.آخه یعنی چیییییی؟ من بدبخت بیچاره باید چیکار کنم؟ زندگیم تباه شد.حاصرم واقعا کنکور بدم و برم رشته دلخواهم.چرا این حقو از ما میگیرن؟
اون ادمیم که برمیگرده میگه تو جای یه نفرو پر کردی.....نه خواهر من نه برادر من.من جای کسی رو پر نکردم من زحمت کشیدم سختی کشیدم درس خوندم و حالا افتادم جایی که نباید میبودم.و اگر من از دانشگاه انصراف بدم دانشگاه میتونه بزاره تو تکمیل ظرفیت.خلاصه اینکه یعنی لعنت به سنجش و دانشگاه و.....هر کی که ما رو بدبخت کرد

----------


## txndis

> سلام دوستان.واقعا نمیدونم چی بگم .یعنی واقعا ادم تو این کشور اگه بخواد تلاش کنه و عین ادم درس بخونه باید بره بمیره بجاش....من سال ۹۶ اولین کنکورم بود و رتبه ۲۲۳ منطقه یک شدم.با زور و اصرار شدییییید خانواده حقوق رو زدم در حالیکه اصلااا نمیخواستم و از بد حادثه حقوق الزهرا قبول شدم .از ۳ مهر ماه شروع کردم دنبال کارای انتقالی .پنج بار حضوری رفتم سازمان سنجش فرم پر کردم که بتونم از حقوق الزهرا به ادبیات تهران که تو اولویتای پایبنم بود انتقالی بگیرم ولیییی اصلا توجه نکردن و گفتن شما اشتباهی تو انتخاب رشتت نبوده.خلاصه از دانشگاه مقصد و مبدا پیگیری کردم.هزار بار رفتم اومدم .دانشگاه تهران موافقت کرد اما دانشگاه خودمون میگه باید یک سال اینجا بخونی و صوابط اینه و ....در حالیکه الان زندگی برام جهنم شده .چند بار غیبت کردم.اصلا دیگه نمیتونم تحمل کنم.انقد داغون شدم.حدودا ده روز هم هست که دیگه با میل و تصمیم خودم تصمیم گرفتم مجوز کنکور ۹۷ بگیرم چون همون موقع که بر انتقالی رفتم سنجش بهم گفتن این راه هم هست اگه انتقالیت نشد.هم اینترنتی درخواست رفع محرومیت دادم.هم هفته پیش رفتم فرم پر کردم حضوری.مسعولش میگه پنجا پنجاهه.آخه یعنی چیییییی؟ من بدبخت بیچاره باید چیکار کنم؟ زندگیم تباه شد.حاصرم واقعا کنکور بدم و برم رشته دلخواهم.چرا این حقو از ما میگیرن؟
> اون ادمیم که برمیگرده میگه تو جای یه نفرو پر کردی.....نه خواهر من نه برادر من.من جای کسی رو پر نکردم من زحمت کشیدم سختی کشیدم درس خوندم و حالا افتادم جایی که نباید میبودم.و اگر من از دانشگاه انصراف بدم دانشگاه میتونه بزاره تو تکمیل ظرفیت.خلاصه اینکه یعنی لعنت به سنجش و دانشگاه و.....هر کی که ما رو بدبخت کرد


به نظرم تحسین برانگیزه که میخای حقوق الزهرا رو ول کنی بری دنبال علاقت  :Yahoo (105):  امیدوارم حتمااااااا کارت جور شه و به چیزی که دلت میخاد برسی

----------


## zfm

> به نظرم تحسین برانگیزه که میخای حقوق الزهرا رو ول کنی بری دنبال علاقت  امیدوارم حتمااااااا کارت جور شه و به چیزی که دلت میخاد برسی


سپاس دوست عزیز :Yahoo (1):  ان شاء الله شما هم همیشه موفق باشین

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سپاس دوست عزیز ان شاء الله شما هم همیشه موفق باشین


شما کارتون درست شد؟!  با درخواستتون موافقت کردن؟!

----------


## zfm

> شما کارتون درست شد؟!  با درخواستتون موافقت کردن؟!


سلام خیر.تصمیم به انصراف از دانشگاه گرفتم‌.ولی هیچ کاریم درست نشد

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سلام خیر.تصمیم به انصراف از دانشگاه گرفتم‌.ولی هیچ کاریم درست نشد


ینی محرومیتتون لغو نشد؟؟؟!! -_-

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

سلام بچه ها
کسی هم هست که حضوری رفته باشه سازمان سنجش و درخواست کتبی برای رفع محرومیت  داده باشه؟! 
لطفا اگه کسی هست پیام خصوصی بده
خیلی مهمه خواهش میکنم کمک کنید

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rouhollahbnd


سلام بچه ها
کسی هم هست که حضوری رفته باشه سازمان سنجش و درخواست کتبی برای رفع محرومیت  داده باشه؟! 
لطفا اگه کسی هست پیام خصوصی بده
خیلی مهمه خواهش میکنم کمک کنید


همین الانشم دیره 
وقت فکر کردن به اینکه بری یا نری یا چجور بری نیس
اگه میخوای اینکارو کنی بجنب وگرنه دیگه باید بیخیال روزانه بشی*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> *
> همین الانشم دیره 
> وقت فکر کردن به اینکه بری یا نری یا چجور بری نیس
> اگه میخوای اینکارو کنی بجنب وگرنه دیگه باید بیخیال روزانه بشی*


خب من باید بدونم چی کار باید بکنم!!!!

----------


## MaHsa 95

> سلام بچه ها
> کسی هم هست که حضوری رفته باشه سازمان سنجش و درخواست کتبی برای رفع محرومیت  داده باشه؟! 
> لطفا اگه کسی هست پیام خصوصی بده
> خیلی مهمه خواهش میکنم کمک کنید


یه سوال، شما که روزانه قبول شدید اگه تو تکمیل ظرفیت انتخاب رشته کنید و شبانه یا غیر انتفایی قبول شید اونوقت قبولی قبلی لغو میشه دیگه پس دیگه محروم نیستید، درسته؟ 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> یه سوال، شما که روزانه قبول شدید اگه تو تکمیل ظرفیت انتخاب رشته کنید و شبانه یا غیر انتفایی قبول شید اونوقت قبولی قبلی لغو میشه دیگه پس دیگه محروم نیستید، درسته؟ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


نه محرومیت لغو نمیشه
من اینو از سنجش پرسیدم

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rouhollahbnd


خب من باید بدونم چی کار باید بکنم!!!!


باید بری اونجا درخواست بدی دیگه کلی مسوول اونجا هست بهت میگن چی کنی 
مگه میخوای اپولو هوا کنی  ؟!*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> *
> باید بری اونجا درخواست بدی دیگه کلی مسوول اونجا هست بهت میگن چی کنی 
> مگه میخوای اپولو هوا کنی  ؟!*


باشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amir Ho$$ein

سلام
من پارسال کنکور دادم و پیام نور قبول شدم و دو ترم مرخصی گرفتم امسال  دوباره کنکور دادم و روزانه قبول شدم حا میخوام بدونم اگه امسال من روزانه  رو ثبت نام نکنم و همون پیام نور بمونم سال بعد از کنکور محروم میشم یا  اینکه فقط از دوره روزانه ؟
منظورم اینه که میتونم سال بعد پردیس ثبت نام کنم ؟

----------


## faezeh_r

سلام من تو اولیتای اولم بحای اینکه عدد ۲ رو وارد کنم ۱ زو وارد کردم و یه رشته مزخرف تو یه شهر مزخرفتر قبول شدم و موقع قبولی فهمیدم که کد اشتباه وارد کرده بودم...بدترین شوک بود برام
رفتم تو سایت سنجش و درخواست حذف رشته قبولی و تقاضای بررسی اولویت های پایینترو زدم...
بنظرتون امیدی هست؟

----------

